# Ban surface dressing petition



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

As title really. One mainly aimed at bikers but also car drivers who are sick to the back teeth of stone chips grrr. Basically trying to stop this quick fix on britains road instead of properly tarmacing the roads. linky......https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/67408


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Just done that mate


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

done ,its ridiculous


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That was an easy decision to make - signed :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've signed!


----------



## zipfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Just signed


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Done and posted on the company facebook page :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Done.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Duly signed


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

100% it's like the chicken wire in central reservations.. Madness


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Done... They did a section of the A44 near to us last year and are doing it again as we speak. How can it be cost effective ? Windscreen companies must be rubbing their hands together !


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

Signed


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Done.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Also done.


----------



## Julez (Apr 17, 2014)

Instantly done and a proper row with SWMBO for refusing to join in...

...SHows who looks after her JCW paintwork


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

As much as it's a great petition and I've signed there isn't enough money in the pot to replace the wearing course on roads that need dressing. The surface dressing replaces the skid resistance which has been polished off over the years. It adds nothing to the structural integrity of the road.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

With the Tour de France coming through Huddersfield, they made sure a lot of the route was properly resurfaced. Hooray :thumb:

Fast forward a few weeks, Halifax Road from Ainley Top roundabout (M62 J24) into Huddersfield has just been 'dressed' over a very good surface :wall:

We still have lots of cyclists riding the route who now have to put up with this  surface :wall:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Signed.... No brainer really....


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Signed


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Its done for extra grippage in winter isn't it?


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

signed


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't think I've ever seen roads resurfaced like this.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Signed, doing a few like this around Preston area so have been avoiding them where possible with having the new car, a transit van was overtaking a car keeping the speed low and you should have seen the chippings it was like a cloud of smoke, I bet there was stone chips all over the cars.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Signed - cannot stand it, it's not great for pedestrians or cyclists either so nobody wins!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Signed, hate it. Ruined my JCWs on my first car.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> Signed, doing a few like this around Preston area so have been avoiding them where possible with having the new car, a transit van was overtaking a car keeping the speed low and you should have seen the chippings it was like a cloud of smoke, I bet there was stone chips all over the cars.


ye preston is an absolute nightmare at the minute. you try and go slow but theres always someone who shoots past. im also on two wheels so aas the main reason i linked it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Defo remember having my RS focus front bumper sprayed a week before roads works there was a 20 mph speed limit had a Porsche over take and cut in , in front of me stones everywhere bumper ,windscreen I was red in the face not a happy chappy , I knew there was a busy roundabout ahead I just got out the car and ripped the plocker a new ass hole think he poo'ed his pants


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Done


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Done and tweeted.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

signed


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Signed, will copy the link on my fb page too for more exposure. Perhaps others can too.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

good effort people


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Signed. Hate this with a passion. So many roads done this way round my neck of the woods (northern Ireland)


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Done.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

signed it


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Signed. A perfectly decent road very near to us has just been tarred and a layer of stones added and that's it. Finished now. Avoid this road like the plague now as idiots fly up and down it plastering everywhere with loose stones. Feel really sorry for residents on there that have to park on the road.


----------



## Eddie_h (Jul 30, 2013)

Signed!.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

The dude who wrote the petition fundamentally doesn't understand why it's done in the first place. It's simply not feasible to replace every road with new tarmac and where a roads base is still in relatively good condition surface dressing is financially more sensible and allows the road network to be kept open. The real issue is people ignoring the 20mph signage.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Done, I was down a 40 road which had just been doing but doing about 20mph when a white van overtook me at stupid speed and latherd my car in stones :devil:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Signed as well


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just signed


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> The dude who wrote the petition fundamentally doesn't understand why it's done in the first place. It's simply not feasible to replace every road with new tarmac and where a roads base is still in relatively good condition surface dressing is financially more sensible and allows the road network to be kept open. The real issue is people ignoring the 20mph signage.


it may not be feasible to do it properly but its downright dangerous on 2 wheels !!!


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

Signed. I'm not a biker but I can see how dangerous this must be for motorcyclists. Plus the front end of my pride and joy is peppered with stone chips - I know the odd one is unavoidable but I'm sure some of these are due to poor road surfaces.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

adamb87 said:


> it may not be feasible to do it properly but its downright dangerous on 2 wheels !!!


Never said it wasn't.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

getting some traction 

http://road.cc/content/news/127430-petition-against-surface-dressing-gets-10000-signatures


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

*****

done mate


----------

